# Gas Refrigeraror



## parthenipirate (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, I live on Leros and my house is powered by wind and solar, but I find every summer I have a problem with having enough power to run my refrigerator (ie; I am using the generator to much). It's costing me a fortune in petrol. Does anyone know of a company in Greece (or europe) were I could get a gas (calor or propane) fridge/freezer ?


----------

